

Failover with Redis Sentinel - ton31337
http://engineering.vinted.com/2015/09/03/failover-with-redis-sentinel/

======
nodesocket
Originally I also setup redis sentinel with three nodes, but found that client
support was lacking and a critical package we used for jobs did not support
sentinel. Amazon ElasticCache to the rescue. They expose a standard single
host:port that is setup with high availability across multiple availability
zones.

